# Why the 1-->4 shift light?



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

Whats up with the whole "1-->4" shift light crap that comes up every so often according to certain parameters (as outlined in the manual, like engine certain temp, certain mph I think 19 or something). 

When it comes on (occasionally), it locks you out of all gears except fourth (the owner's manual claims this is for "best gas mileage") but once you shift to fourth it is WAY too high a gear and the car completely bogs, so you have to shift to 3rd or 2nd. 

So, my question is, why the hell did pontiac include this "feature" and is there any way to please turn it off? It isn't that it happens that much, but when it does it is super annoying. Somehow I don't think it would really hurt the engine or tranny to let you shift into whatever gear you want (even though that is what the manual claims will happen).

Thanks guys!


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

Go Dog Go said:


> Whats up with the whole "1-->4" shift light crap that comes up every so often according to certain parameters (as outlined in the manual, like engine certain temp, certain mph I think 19 or something).
> 
> When it comes on (occasionally), it locks you out of all gears except fourth (the owner's manual claims this is for "best gas mileage") but once you shift to fourth it is WAY too high a gear and the car completely bogs, so you have to shift to 3rd or 2nd.
> 
> ...


just buy the kit that delets that whole message well thx for everything this is the best forum out there!!:cheers


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Go Dog Go said:


> Whats up with the whole "1-->4" shift light crap that comes up every so often according to certain parameters (as outlined in the manual, like engine certain temp, certain mph I think 19 or something).
> 
> When it comes on (occasionally), it locks you out of all gears except fourth (the owner's manual claims this is for "best gas mileage") but once you shift to fourth it is WAY too high a gear and the car completely bogs, so you have to shift to 3rd or 2nd.
> 
> ...


The 1st to 4th feature is there to avoid the gas guzler tax. An extra 1000 dolars.


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> The 1st to 4th feature is there to avoid the gas guzler tax. An extra 1000 dolars.


well then hell ill keep it on there very rarely do i ever recieve this message! ive got 8500 miles on my car and have probley got that message like maby 4 times  :cheers 

Jaymz


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

aaaaaah, so no wonder that only hits the automatics and not the manual. W00t w00t yet another reason I never go auto!


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

Go Dog Go said:


> aaaaaah, so no wonder that only hits the automatics and not the manual. W00t w00t yet another reason I never go auto!



i will never understand the point of puting a automatic in a sports car it seem sacrelegious!!!

Jaymz


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

dablue06pontiacGTO said:


> i will never understand the point of puting a automatic in a sports car it seem sacrelegious!!!
> 
> Jaymz


I got an '06 A4 because my car is an everyday driver. I live on the gulf coast so there is no boarding up for winter and have to drive across 7 miles of interstate bridge on I-10 across Mobile Bay that can have hellacious traffic. Have to drive through a 1.5 mile tunnel that runs underneath the ship channel before popping out on the western shore and arriving at work that also often has hellacious traffic. My point is, I didn't want the hastle of the M6 in heavy city traffic, maybe on the weekends it'd be OK but not for an everyday driver. The stock A4 is actually quicker to 60 and quicker in the 1/4 then the M6 according to GM. Besides, with the exception of a modified f150 lightning, i've smoked anything i've messed with on the streets with my A4 and 2 kids in a 2004 mustang said the same thing "wow, can't believe that's an automatic", and yes i beat them. Tip to all you A4 owners out there, the Diablosport Predator Tuner for 400 bucks makes this thing come to live. Will smoke em in 1st, go sideways in 2nd if you take the traction control off and just hammer it and don't let off, and tries to chirp in 3rd. I love the A4! A K&N intake gave me alot better mid-range throttle response as well, something the stock A4 was needing more pep in.


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> I got an '06 A4 because my car is an everyday driver. I live on the gulf coast so there is no boarding up for winter and have to drive across 7 miles of interstate bridge on I-10 across Mobile Bay that can have hellacious traffic. Have to drive through a 1.5 mile tunnel that runs underneath the ship channel before popping out on the western shore and arriving at work that also often has hellacious traffic. My point is, I didn't want the hastle of the M6 in heavy city traffic, maybe on the weekends it'd be OK but not for an everyday driver. The stock A4 is actually quicker to 60 and quicker in the 1/4 then the M6 according to GM. Besides, with the exception of a modified f150 lightning, i've smoked anything i've messed with on the streets with my A4 and 2 kids in a 2004 mustang said the same thing "wow, can't believe that's an automatic", and yes i beat them. Tip to all you A4 owners out there, the Diablosport Predator Tuner for 400 bucks makes this thing come to live. Will smoke em in 1st, go sideways in 2nd if you take the traction control off and just hammer it and don't let off, and tries to chirp in 3rd. I love the A4! A K&N intake gave me alot better mid-range throttle response as well, something the stock A4 was needing more pep in.



kudos to you my friend but i live in a manual world and love every thing about a manual :cheers 

Jaymz


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> I got an '06 A4 because my car is an everyday driver. I live on the gulf coast so there is no boarding up for winter and have to drive across 7 miles of interstate bridge on I-10 across Mobile Bay that can have hellacious traffic. Have to drive through a 1.5 mile tunnel that runs underneath the ship channel before popping out on the western shore and arriving at work that also often has hellacious traffic. My point is, I didn't want the hastle of the M6 in heavy city traffic, maybe on the weekends it'd be OK but not for an everyday driver. The stock A4 is actually quicker to 60 and quicker in the 1/4 then the M6 according to GM. Besides, with the exception of a modified f150 lightning, i've smoked anything i've messed with on the streets with my A4 and 2 kids in a 2004 mustang said the same thing "wow, can't believe that's an automatic", and yes i beat them. Tip to all you A4 owners out there, the Diablosport Predator Tuner for 400 bucks makes this thing come to live. Will smoke em in 1st, go sideways in 2nd if you take the traction control off and just hammer it and don't let off, and tries to chirp in 3rd. I love the A4! A K&N intake gave me alot better mid-range throttle response as well, something the stock A4 was needing more pep in.


I Have an M6, but the A4 is faster in the 1/4 mile. The 1st to 4th shift light comes on only if you accelerate slowly and get it to a high enough RPM then it blocks of the path to 2nd gear and almost makes you put in 4th. You have to do it just right and if it does occur its better to put it into 4th anyways. this will never happen if you are accelerating quickly.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> I got an '06 A4 because my car is an everyday driver. I live on the gulf coast so there is no boarding up for winter and have to drive across 7 miles of interstate bridge on I-10 across Mobile Bay that can have hellacious traffic. Have to drive through a 1.5 mile tunnel that runs underneath the ship channel before popping out on the western shore and arriving at work that also often has hellacious traffic. My point is, I didn't want the hastle of the M6 in heavy city traffic, maybe on the weekends it'd be OK but not for an everyday driver. The stock A4 is actually quicker to 60 and quicker in the 1/4 then the M6 according to GM. Besides, with the exception of a modified f150 lightning, i've smoked anything i've messed with on the streets with my A4 and 2 kids in a 2004 mustang said the same thing "wow, can't believe that's an automatic", and yes i beat them. Tip to all you A4 owners out there, the Diablosport Predator Tuner for 400 bucks makes this thing come to live. Will smoke em in 1st, go sideways in 2nd if you take the traction control off and just hammer it and don't let off, and tries to chirp in 3rd. I love the A4! A K&N intake gave me alot better mid-range throttle response as well, something the stock A4 was needing more pep in.


I drive in some bad traffic, 45min to go 17 mi. I drive the gto when ever I can, I mite hit the brakes 20-30 times in the gto and 80-100 times in my truck. way easyer to drive the m6 in traffic.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> I got an '06 A4 because my car is an everyday driver. I live on the gulf coast so there is no boarding up for winter and have to drive across 7 miles of interstate bridge on I-10 across Mobile Bay that can have hellacious traffic. Have to drive through a 1.5 mile tunnel that runs underneath the ship channel before popping out on the western shore and arriving at work that also often has hellacious traffic. My point is, I didn't want the hastle of the M6 in heavy city traffic, maybe on the weekends it'd be OK but not for an everyday driver. The stock A4 is actually quicker to 60 and quicker in the 1/4 then the M6 according to GM. Besides, with the exception of a modified f150 lightning, i've smoked anything i've messed with on the streets with my A4 and 2 kids in a 2004 mustang said the same thing "wow, can't believe that's an automatic", and yes i beat them. Tip to all you A4 owners out there, the Diablosport Predator Tuner for 400 bucks makes this thing come to live. Will smoke em in 1st, go sideways in 2nd if you take the traction control off and just hammer it and don't let off, and tries to chirp in 3rd. I love the A4! A K&N intake gave me alot better mid-range throttle response as well, something the stock A4 was needing more pep in.



The traffic I daily drive in is just as bad if not worse than this. You should have given the M6 a chance IMHO, with all the torque and ponies, its a breeze to drive in traffic. You practically never have to shift gears if you don't want to, could stick third through almost any RPM and still not bog. So long as that little needle stays about 900rpm, any gear can pull ya. As for 1/4 mile times, most performance car stats read that the auto is faster, but I know some hellaciously good drivers, and what it comes down to is consistency. The auto is going to be more consistently the faster car, but with the right driver on that strip? Forget any times you get in the auto, manual is the way to go.


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

I would rather have the A4 and pay the gas guzzler tax, than have to to deal with the 1-4 shifting BS.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Geez, the 1-4 skip shift is to avoid the $1000 gas guzzler tax. To defeat it, just install a skip shift eliminator. You can buy one for $25 from SLP engineering. Just jack the car up, slide underneath, pop out the existing plug, put the eliminator in -- then pop the existing plug into it. If you can plug a handset into a telephone -- then you can do this.


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

That's not the only problem with the M6. Clutch problems, shifter problems, Just read some threads. A4 is the way to go.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

No problems here. To each their own, but to me nothing's better than this 6-speed with a short shift kit. Nothing.


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

:agree


b_a_betterperson said:


> No problems here. To each their own, but to me nothing's better than this 6-speed with a short shift kit. Nothing.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

hardball75006 said:


> That's not the only problem with the M6. Clutch problems, shifter problems, Just read some threads. A4 is the way to go.


look through threads on 99% of cars available 6spd/5spd or auto, and 99% of the time you're going to hear headache after headache with the auto, and there are no problems with the manual. Just an observation. Besides, I'd rather swap a clutch or two than have to replace my whole damn tranny because its shot.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

hardball75006 said:


> I would rather have the A4 and pay the gas guzzler tax, than have to to deal with the 1-4 shifting BS.


And, like other posts in here mentioned, it is EXTREMELY rare, and you have to be shifting like a granny to do it. In almost 1k miles so far it has come up but twice. Like everyone else said, it never comes up when it would be a problem, like when you're really driving. 

My whole question about it was just whether the manual's statement that "it can damage the transmission" if you don't do what it wants was mostly true or mostly false.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Go Dog Go said:


> And, like other posts in here mentioned, it is EXTREMELY rare, and you have to be shifting like a granny to do it. In almost 1k miles so far it has come up but twice. Like everyone else said, it never comes up when it would be a problem, like when you're really driving.
> 
> My whole question about it was just whether the manual's statement that "it can damage the transmission" if you don't do what it wants was mostly true or mostly false.


I cant imagine damaging the gearbox unless you really hamfisted the shifter trying to overide the CAGS, so don't do it..... 

Like you said, it is a rare occurence that it lights anyway, when it does, I have been able to either double clutch out of it or feather into fourth gently, then roll in the throttle when the clutch has taken up fully. 

A4 to avoid this? Not in a million years! The 4L65E is a decent gearbox but the T-56 is practically bulletproof and is a blast to row - even with our marginal shifter (which is actually acceptable to me anyhow)

I had a guy walk up to my car at Lowes a few weeks ago and criticize the M6 for the reason that the clutch is a wear part not covered under warranty! HOH BOUY.......

To each his own - the A4 is a fine choice - just not for me when the Tremec is available and for less cash. Its a no brainer IMHO


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

Go Dog Go said:


> look through threads on 99% of cars available 6spd/5spd or auto, and 99% of the time you're going to hear headache after headache with the auto, and there are no problems with the manual. Just an observation. Besides, I'd rather swap a clutch or two than have to replace my whole damn tranny because its shot.


I respectfully diagree with this statement. Go to some other GTO sites and you will see what I am talking about. I would post some links, but they would probably get deleted.


----------



## BALSDEEP (Sep 28, 2006)

stock vs stock a4 quicker? please drive them back to back before you make that determination. i can rip the 6 speed pretty well. i have no problem with the auto,depending on your commute it could be the best choice. but i have driven the auto as well and it does not compare. they make both for a reason so enjoy your gto's all.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> I had a guy walk up to my car at Lowes a few weeks ago and criticize the M6 for the reason that the clutch is a wear part not covered under warranty! HOH BOUY.......


 
He's probably just trying to cover up the fact that he wore out his brain too quickly and God wouldn't cover it under warranty. Idiot.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

I wouldn't go so far as to call the man an idiot... Although that is about the lamest thing I ever heard. Sort of like saying " I coulda had a really high paying job but I work at the post office for the retirement........" 

No vision - perhaps he is p-whipped and his wife insisted on the automatic. Who knows


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

my wife insisted on a M6, although in heavy traffic the skip shift light come on , while she was driving. Like the man said SLP skipshift eliminator $25 done deal.
I also put in a Gmm Ripshifter. what a difference. well worth the $$$'s.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Old thread, I know. Just reading my manual, when I found this.
The 1st to 4th light comes on only when, Engine is 169 degrees or higher, vehical is traveling 15-19 mph, and you are 21% throtle or less. So in other words you gotta be driving like a 80 year old lady going home frome church in her maroon buick.


----------

